# Walking and coming when called.



## koda13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey hey guys!

I know that there is probably a thread with the answers in this but i can't seem to find it! 

I have a V and his name is Koda! Great pup! just over 4 months old now and his training is going really really good! Stoked with how well he has come along now, he likes to show off some of his tricks to people at work! He comes with me most days to work and actually is a therapy dog for the students i teach. They love him and he loves them!

Only issue i am having at the moment with Koda is that he loves people that much, when he sees someone he wants to go up and see them and meet them. Doesn't matter who it is! Dogs also actually!When i call him to stop or come back he doesn't listen and continues to run up to the person/dog. He wouldn't hurt them or anything he just wants to say hello! My issue is HIS safety from other dogs - i dont want him to get hurt from other dogs or scare people who may not be dog people. Is there any tips on how to combat this behaviour? 

Also when i walk Koda on the lead, when we first begin walking he pulls heaps!! I've tried a fast correction and stopping walking but he doesn't always listen?


Anyways very sorry for the long post! Any help would be much appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think we all have these issues... our dogs just love every body and need to go touch them... 
Google dog training, and the issue like " dog training pulling on leash"
I have found some very good videos, and ideas, different choices for what works for you.
" one thing that really worked for me (someone posted it on this forum) is to turn and start walking the other way, and say" come on lets go" ... dog comes running back to you and follows. 
good luck!!!


----------



## koda13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks tknafox2!

Ill keep on researching thats for sure! maybe he will grow out of it and just one day start to listen to me all the time? hahah! 

I have actually tried the turning around and walking away but he continued to ignore!! Just too focused on getting some new love and attention! (I always get stopped in the street about Koda, people asking about him and just wanting to give him some love!) How can you not though? Such beautiful dogs!!

Cheers guys!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a post from Olive Josh, 
I did this and it worked really well... 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,16242.msg101682.html#msg101682


----------



## Sharrich (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi my vizsla Indie is 16 months old he has just starred running
off ahead of me if he see's another dog I try calling him and whistling he just ignores me, he is male do you think neutering
Will help, the other day he ran off in the woods for over 30 mins I 
was so worried but he eventually came back he picks up a scent and that it please help I love walking him but so cautious now


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> he is male do you think neutering Will help


No neutering does not fix recall.
Only tons of time spent working on recall fix's it.

Start using a long check cord on him. That way he will have to recall whether he wants to are not.


----------



## Sharrich (Jan 9, 2013)

I appreciate your rep once but I have fully trained my vizsla since
He was a puppy his recall has been brilliant it's only the last week he has gone off and not come to my calling and yes I've gone back to basics on long lead and calling him back even hiding but not working I only mentioned neutering as every walking I've spoken to over the last few days have said this


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

These dogs go through stages in there life where they test you.
Just like you said you have done, you go back to basic training, and instill you are still the one in charge.
I know it can be frustrating to retrain the same thing over again. I would also brush him up on all aspects of his obedience. Let him back off the check cord once he has earned it.


----------

